# Does Anyone Else Do This?



## Tom Smart (Nov 27, 2017)

I've been crashing to get things completed for the only craft show I do. Set up is this Friday evening but I never seem to get everything finished I want finished. Next year, I tell myself. Some of those projects have been for next year for several years.

I could get twice as much done if I didn't do everything twice (or three times). I'll turn a bowl, spend hours sanding it, then decide it's too heavy, I don't like the shape, whatever. Then re-turn it and spend hours sanding it, again. I made 10 small cutting boards for cheese and decided they were too small. So I made 5 that were 2 inches larger. Lost a day of production redoing those.

I can't put anything out to sell that I wouldn't buy.

Am I the only one afflicted with this?

Oh well, I'm retired now and the only pressure comes from me.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 27, 2017)

An artist is always his or her own worst critic. I've gotten past some of that after folks would buy things I didn't really like after I'd made them. I won't sell crap but occasionally I may not be really happy with the end product but if it was a quality job I'll put it out and see what happens....

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 27, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> An artist is always his or her own worst critic. I've gotten past some of that after folks would buy things I didn't really like after I'd made them. I won't sell crap but occasionally I may not be really happy with the end product but if it was a quality job I'll put it out and see what happens....


I have another problem. I make what I like, not what will sell. They are often not the same thing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 27, 2017)

I totally agree with Colin, we are our worst critics. I don't consider myself an artist, but it' still the same thought process. I won't sell crap either. That being said, I've never made a single thing that I consider perfect. There is always something on every single piece that I think could be better. Don' be do critical Tom, put it out and see what happens! Good luck! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 27, 2017)

Tony said:


> I totally agree with Colin, we are our worst critics. I don't consider myself an artist, but it' still the same thought process. I won't sell crap either. That being said, I've never made a single thing that I consider perfect. There is always something on every single piece that I think could be better. Don' be do critical Tom, put it out and see what happens! Good luck! Tony


Tony, thanks! I hope you are feeling and getting around better.


----------



## Tony (Nov 27, 2017)

Tom Smart said:


> Tony, thanks! I hope you are feeling and getting around better.



Thanks Tom! I'm getting there, moving and feeling feeling better than yesterday. It's frustrating as all get out, haven't been in the Shop in 2 weeks!!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 27, 2017)

@Tom Smart 
I do not do a lot of stuff for sale so my perspective my not hold much relevance for you. 
My feeling is if you are making something you like it is easier to find that point when you are happy with the end result, " the ahh I am happy and it is finished"
But , when I am making something that is what another person what's, I feel they need to be happy with it and I am not sure when that is. 
Sorry for the ramble,if you like it , it s good others will find it a wonderful project as well and since there are different tastes the one you do care for as much will also find a home with someone who thinks it is just right
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 27, 2017)

A few of the things I've been working on. 



 

This is one of the "chaotic" cutting boards finally completed. Have 5 of these and 5 smaller ones. 



 

Oh and the 100's of pens. 

Hey, it keeps me off the streets.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (Nov 27, 2017)

Tom Smart said:


> A few of the things I've been working on.
> 
> View attachment 137688
> 
> ...



Nice assortment Tom? If you don't mind me asking, what do you price those boards at? I think I'm going to try some next year, just curious on price. Tony


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 27, 2017)

Tony said:


> Nice assortment Tom? If you don't mind me asking, what do you price those boards at? I think I'm going to try some next year, just curious on price. Tony


Great question Tony and one I have been wrestling with. I haven't settled on a price yet, that's my task for Wednesday. I'm thinking something between $150 and $170 but I need to do some research. They are resource intensive, both wood and labor. Folks just don't understand what it takes to make one. And this venue is not the right place for them really. Folks are looking for inexpensive stocking stuffer things for the most part, but I always find one or two looking for things beyond tchotchkes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 27, 2017)

Tom, I know it's apples and oranges, but I sell these for $75. They are 1" thick, about 14" x 18". Tony

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 27, 2017)

I would say Tom is about right on price-has to be labor intensive- abstract boards. Your apprehension on sales is a mistake. You do nice work. You know nice wood. You know how to use it. Sell it. with confidence. sell your rejects at bargain price. It will bring buyers. 
Good luck sir!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 27, 2017)

I'd caution on bargain prices for your "Rejects" I do a tray of pens once in a while with one of a kind and discontinued and when I do, folks always seem to look at my other pens and point out perceived flaws to get me to come down on the stuff they really want. I finally started keeping a box of stuff to just give away to big dollar customers if I haven't been able to move it otherwise as deal closers or thank you gifts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 27, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> I'd caution on bargain prices for your "Rejects" I do a tray of pens once in a while with one of a kind and discontinued and when I do, folks always seem to look at my other pens and point out perceived flaws to get me to come down on the stuff they really want. I finally started keeping a box of stuff to just give away to big dollar customers if I haven't been able to move it otherwise as deal closers or thank you gifts.


I like that idea, Colin. I have quite a few "deal closers".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 27, 2017)

I do the same thing. Turn a bowl. Sand it forever. Put a finish on it. Sand it off cuz I see something I dont like. And repeat the process over ....
As for the pens, sometimes I give them to my wife to take to work as work pens. If someone swipes em, no biggie....but then theres the ones That I keep just cuz they suck so bad, I don't want anyone to see em....


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 27, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> I would say Tom is about right on price-has to be labor intensive- abstract boards. Your apprehension on sales is a mistake. You do nice work. You know nice wood. You know how to use it. Sell it. with confidence. sell your rejects at bargain price. It will bring buyers.
> Good luck sir!!


Mike, the large platter in the picture above is Myrtle wood from you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 27, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> I do the same thing. Turn a bowl. Sand it forever. Put a finish on it. Sand it off cuz I see something I dont like. And repeat the process over ....
> As for the pens, sometimes I give them to my wife to take to work as work pens. If someone swipes em, no biggie....but then theres the ones That I keep just cuz they suck so bad, I don't want anyone to see em....


Yeah, I have have a bunch of hidden pens as well. Been meaning to disassemble them.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 27, 2017)

Tom Smart said:


> Mike, the large platter in the picture above is Myrtle wood from you.


 That is nice- I have more myrtle wood- A whole bunch of other wood- Maybe more than I should have-

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 27, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> That is nice- I have more myrtle wood- A whole bunch of other wood- Maybe more than I should have-


We should talk....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 27, 2017)

Tom Smart said:


> We should talk....


 are you a therapist ???

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 27, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> are you a therapist ???


Yes, I am. I get paid in wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 27, 2017)

The wonderful thing about WB format is everything goes!! You have a good show. Nice stuff- you will do well. do not undersell yourself. I meant what i said above. sell yourself- It is half of it.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 27, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> The wonderful thing about WB format is everything goes!! You have a good show. Nice stuff- you will do well. do not undersell yourself. I meant what i said above. sell yourself- It is half of it.


Thank you, sir.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 27, 2017)

Tom Smart said:


> A few of the things I've been working on.
> 
> View attachment 137688
> 
> ...


All VERY salable! Press on! Chuck


----------



## DKMD (Nov 28, 2017)

I’m always amazed at the people who clamor for things that I haven’t gotten around to burning yet(none of which are as nice as the spread you posted). I expect you’ll do well!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Robert Baccus (Dec 5, 2017)

I've been turning for 30 years and only found one decent bowl blank of Myrtle and now I find you have been sitting on all this time. Shame on you! I do dream of a very fancy piece--maybe 10x10x4" or a vase 10" or so before I check out. I only require a 3 week warante on any thing I buy. Maybee???


----------

